# I finally know the main things I am going to prep for... I feel good know



## Schramm (Feb 9, 2014)

Quick back ground on me... A mother of a 3 yr old and a 10 month old. DH doesn't see the need to prep. Lost my job a month ago...ever so sad...(ok, I miss the check that's it) I live in a metro city in the burbs, with a busy highway like road behind me. (concrete barrier)

I have been trying to figure out what to do but there are so many things you can prepare for I narrowed it down to 3 main things that would most likely happen here... 1) I live near a fault and I live in a valley that will be like a bowl of jello...Earthquake, 2) super volcano... Yellowstone is less that 400 miles away, 3) terrorist foreign/domestic...

What does suck is all three have different preps that I have to do on a tight budget... well I guess I will start with the basics that all 3 will need. Any sites that you know or thread that would be helpful that would be great... If you want to look at a map look at salt lake... sorry I am not going to tell the exact location


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

1. extreme weather
2. water supply rendered unusuable
3. food supply cutoff

These are good first starting points to be ready for.

In terms of an earth quake that may effect how you store your food and water stores.

Doomsday preps imo should come after major crisis such as pandemic, forest fire, hazmat accident, utility failures, natural disasters such as earthquake, flood, fire and the like.

Most preps that arise out of common disasters will prepare you for doomsday scenarios. IMO if you can't handle the small things no amount of ammo will save you when they are all happening at once in scale.

Get the first three things down, get you basic needs covered and you should be ok.

A lot of longer term preps mesh well with the ecoprepper permaculture concept.. that is using available renewable resources to survive on like growing your own food building your own shelters etc..


Tons of people rely on products but for any major meltdown SHTF that is happeniing more than your 72 hour pack for 1 week of disturbance.. you are going to need to know how to DIY.

Permaculture is a good jump in point, another is how to salvage and to use salvaged materials to make stuff.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Start with the basics, food and water. Don't start by buying stuff you won't use for quite awhile. Buy a little extra of what you normally use and cycle through it. That's how I got my wife involved. She hates running out and when we have to hit the 2nd pantry, she knows it's time to restock that item. 

I do have dehydrated stuff stashed but I didn't get that until much later on. Another idea is vacuum sealed mylar bags for storage. When buying rice, beans, salt etc. buy some extra for long term storage.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

water, food, warmth. 10 month old? diapers. diaper rash behooves no one.

a bit at a time, are you planning to bug in or out? or a little of both


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Buy what you will need first and go in order Water, Food and so on 
If you are on a budget start rinsing out your milk jugs with bleach and water and fill them up
with water. (Put a couple in the freezer to keep the food cold in case the power goes out. 
Buy what you think you will need for 1 week. Then to it again and again until you have 1 months worth.
Then you can take your time a little and pick a chose what you buy. 
you can do some home canning and put back food at a good price- Buy it on sale and can it 
Just my $.02


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Schramm said:


> Quick back ground on me... A mother of a 3 yr old and a 10 month old. DH doesn't see the need to prep. Lost my job a month ago...ever so sad...(ok, I miss the check that's it) I live in a metro city in the burbs, with a busy highway like road behind me. (concrete barrier)
> 
> I have been trying to figure out what to do but there are so many things you can prepare for I narrowed it down to 3 main things that would most likely happen here... 1) I live near a fault and I live in a valley that will be like a bowl of jello...Earthquake, 2) super volcano... Yellowstone is less that 400 miles away, 3) terrorist foreign/domestic...
> 
> What does suck is all three have different preps that I have to do on a tight budget... well I guess I will start with the basics that all 3 will need. Any sites that you know or thread that would be helpful that would be great... If you want to look at a map look at salt lake... sorry I am not going to tell the exact location


I feel like the though police, but where did you learn how to type and spell?

This is barely understandable, if you want a better job then learn how to speak, and translate that into the English language in the written word, which should have been in the 5th grade.

Is it just me or do people not know how to spell?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Schram, just making an effort to "save" a little is the first step. Put an extra diaper rash ointment away, then an extra jar of peanut butter. Like many have stated, every little thing helps.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I feel like the though police, but where did you learn how to type and spell?
> 
> This is barely understandable, if you want a better job then learn how to speak, and translate that into the English language in the written word, which should have been in the 5th grade.
> 
> Is it just me or do people not know how to spell?


Hey MR;
What exactly is the "though police"? Is that anything like the "thought police" but only spelled wrong?


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Way to go slippy


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Hey MR;
> What exactly is the "though police"? Is that anything like the "thought police" but only spelled wrong?


Ya beat me to it. :lol:


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

> Last edited by Slippy; Today at 03:52 AM. Reason: Spelling!


 awesome


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> awesome


Thank you sir! That last little touch on the "edit for spelling" was pretty good if I say so my self! Carry on.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

One thing about spell check is it doesn't help much if the "wrong" word actually exists.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost your job.

I lost my job several times during my 40 plus years of working. That was a SHTF. My advice is stop worrying about what might happen some day.finding a job needs to be at the top of your list of any sorts.


----------



## Schramm (Feb 9, 2014)

I fill out and put out applications and resumes everyday(between 5-10, sometimes a few more than), plus I go to school full time and take care of my children; which is why I worry about what might happen and me not being prepared.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Schramm said:


> I fill out and put out applications and resumes everyday(between 5-10, sometimes a few more than), plus I go to school full time and take care of my children; which is why I worry about what might happen and me not being prepared.


I admire what you are doing. You haven't taken the easy way out. I do hope you're a youngin though. That much stuff would likely seriously injure a lot of us old goats.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

By looking at your location I would recommend the LDS preparedness manual, lots of good info for non-mormons as well. They also have family home storage centers where you can buy bulk long term food supplies at a good price. (I am not a member of their church so I know they will sell to the public)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> By looking at your location I would recommend the LDS preparedness manual, lots of good info for non-mormons as well. They also have family home storage centers where you can buy bulk long term food supplies at a good price. (I am not a member of their church so I know they will sell to the public)


Yessir, I recently added their starter pack to my stash. $31 was cheap for what you get and will store for a long time.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Yessir, I recently added their starter pack to my stash. $31 was cheap for what you get and will store for a long time.


Thats the shipped price, I am betting in Utah she can get it for $24.95 which is the price if you pick it up in person.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Thats the shipped price, I am betting in Utah she can get it for $24.95 which is the price if you pick it up in person.


Yeah, I did the shipping thing because I don't have time to drive to the Temple in Dallas. I do need to go sometime and check it out.

I did a quick search.

Store Locations - store.lds.org


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> One thing about spell check is it doesn't help much if the "wrong" word actually exists.


Proof read, proof read, proof read.


----------

